# Error Codes on a 2000 Nissan Sentra 1.8 GXE (California Emissions)



## BergeyRPI (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,

I live in CT, but am lucky enough to be the owner of a 2000 Nissan Sentra 1.8 GXE that is California Emissions Spec. Apparently this means my little 4 banger has 4 O2 sensors. First of all, my car has been problems the whole time I've owned it and I'm wondering if anyone has had any of these wonderful issues (I may be forgetting some):
1. Horn stopped working because they run the wire under the radiator and it chafes.
2. Mass Airflow sensor went bad and I don't even use a K&N filter.
3. Recalls for wheels/tires and a bunch of sensors
4. Catalytic Converter has gone bad twice
5. Cylinder 2 stopped firing for some reason.. can't remember exactly why, but this is why the cat went bad a second time, from all the unburnt fuel going through the exhaust
6. Park/Drive/Neutral/Reverse thing stopped lighting up many years ago
7. Idler pulley was making funny noises so I changed that and water pump a while back.
8. Alternator died a few months ago (130k miles) - I guess it's to be expected.

*9. And Today, one or more of my 4 O2 sensors is bad. The code is P0420 Catalyst efficiency below threshold (bank 1), and P0430 Catalyst efficiency below threshold (Bank 2). My mechanic says he can't figure out which of the 4 sensors is bad because the code isn't specific enough and recommends I take it to the dealer to have them tell me which one is bad. He'll then work on it and fix it cheaper than the dealer. But I'll have to pay the dealer 1 hour of labor to have them diagnose it ($80-$90 I'm sure). Has anyone had this issue and can they help me figure out which sensor(s) to change? Thanks.*


----------



## killerbee615 (Oct 29, 2007)

how did you get the error codes I on your engine i have been trying to find out if the 00-01 sentra's have a self diagnostic system so i can see what is setting off my service engine light. As of right now i cant move the car so taking it to a auto part store is out of the question because the transmission does not want to work.


----------



## BergeyRPI (Nov 19, 2007)

killerbee615 said:


> how did you get the error codes I on your engine i have been trying to find out if the 00-01 sentra's have a self diagnostic system so i can see what is setting off my service engine light. As of right now i cant move the car so taking it to a auto part store is out of the question because the transmission does not want to work.


I took the car to some place like Autozone or something and read the code with their OBDII reader. I actually had to do it myself because they said they stopped reading codes because of a liability thing. But they still had the reader and let me do it myself. But none of this helps you since your car doesn't move. I guess you'll have to find someone with a reader or buy one yourself from Pep Boys.


----------

